# Jenn's Fingerless Mitts



## CottonJenn (Aug 31, 2011)

Fingerless Mitts
Supplies:
US 7 dpns; about 100 yards worsted weight yarn; tapestry needle, scissors
Abbreviations: 
K-knit
P-purl
Sts-stitches
Rnd-round
Kfb-knit front and back of stitch, (increase made)
K2tog: knit 2 stitches together, (decrease made)
PM-place marker
SM-slip marker
Gauge: 4.5sts = 1inch

Hand:
Cast on 36 sts and join in the round.
Rnds 1-16: *K2P2, repeat from * around.
Rnd 17: K8, Kfb, K8, Kfb, K8, Kfb, K8, Kfb. (40sts)
Rnd 18: K.
Rnd 19: K.
Rnd 20: K18, PM, K4, PM, K18. Sts between markers are thumb sts.
Rnd 21: K18, SM, Kfb, K2, Kfb, SM, K18. (42sts)
Rnd 22: K.
Rnd 23: K.
Rnd 24: K.
Rnd 25: K18, SM, Kfb, K4, Kfb, SM, K18. (44sts)
Rnd 26: K.
Rnd 27: K.
Rnd 28: K.
Rnd 29: K18, SM, Kfb, K6, Kfb, SM, K18. (46sts) 
Rnd 30: K.
Rnd 31: K.
Rnd 32: K.
Rnd 33: K18, SM, Kfb, K8, Kfb, SM, K18. (48sts)
Rnd 34: K.
Rnd 35: K.
Rnd 36: K.
Rnd 37: K18, SM, Kfb, K10, Kfb, SM, K18. (50sts)
Rnd 38: K.
Rnd 39: K, K sts between markers onto a st holder, K
Rnd 40: K, skip sts on stitch holder, K remaining sts. (36sts)
Rnd 41: K.
Rnd 42: K.
Rnds 43- 58: *K2P2, repeat from * around.
Bind off. Weave in ends.

Thumb:
Rnd 1: K sts off holder, pick up 4 sts inside thumb. (20sts)
Rnd 2: K3, K2tog, K3, K2tog, K3, K2tog, K3, K2tog. (16sts)
Rnd 3: K.
Rnds 4-11: *K2P2, repeat from * around.
Bind off. Weave in ends.

You can increase K2P2 rib rounds for longer cuff, longer finger cuff, and/or longer thumb cuff. Thumb stitches dont have to be decreased, this will create a larger thumb.
These were inspired by 
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Mittens-and-Gloves/two-hour-fingerless-gloves
PDF for knitting flat:
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/master_images/AllFreeKnitting/new-two-hour-fingerless-gloves.pdf


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you for sharing the flat version too...........that helps me a lot.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks for sharing, that is next on my list


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

love knitting these


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I bookmarked this. Looking forward to whipping some up!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice basic fingerless mitts..

Thanks for posting.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## dukeofpurl (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm new to this Forum/site, and new to knitting! This may very be my first ever FMs!! Thanks for such clear instructions.


----------



## CottonJenn (Aug 31, 2011)

You are welcome. Please let me know if you need any help. Take care, Jenn


----------



## dukeofpurl (Jan 16, 2012)

CottonJenn said:


> You are welcome. Please let me know if you need any help. Take care, Jenn


Much obliged! Just might have to take you up on that offer ...


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice of you to share. This pattern has so many possibilities with colors, yarns and lots of imagination
Thanks


----------



## elfish_midget (Jan 28, 2012)

Look fun!


----------



## lovetoknit123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Very nice, thank you!


----------

